# Rescue



## Jennifer/jane (Mar 23, 2014)

Is this typical? For a lame leg, 1 year old (beautiful to my eyes) mini, the rescue in VT wants to talk to- my boss, my landlord, my groomer, my vet, do a home visit, have me drive out to them at least 3 times (8 hours one way) and do a home visit- plus $600. (And no electric fences, not sure if that means electronic or what)
And no idea of parentage, etc..
Rescues should lighten up a little on restrictions. I just want to love a dog. With a few less morals I'd go to a BYB for less hassle. Do they consider how they push people that direction?
Of course I wouldn't go that route, this is just a rant.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I know exactly what you're talking about. I can see their point, to a point, but they really are pushing good people away that way. 

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Jennifer/jane (Mar 23, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about. I can see their point, to a point, but they really are pushing good people away that way.
> 
> I hope everything works out for you.


Thank you, I forgot the best part! From their website, it can take a month to a year for approval (to adopt)- yeesh!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Jennifer/jane said:


> (And no electric fences, not sure if that means electronic or what)


Electric are designed to shock the dog when it comes near it or crosses an "invisible" line, to teach him to stay on his own property. 

They are cruel so I am not surprised when the rescue doesn't want them anywhere near it's dogs! Good on them! 

The rescue I got my previous little dog from wanted a letter from my landlord that I am allowed to have a dog on the property (at the time we didn't own our house), they asked me loads of questions and they wanted the dog to meet everyone who will live in the household with him before he came home with us. They also did a home check and that was about it. 
But that was 15 years ago. I know other rescues had more checks, and a poodle rescue refused to give me a dog because I had no garden at the time (that's the reason I had no poodle for ages, I can only afford to have 1 dog at the time). 
While I know dogs enjoy a garden, they don't exactly want to stay out all by themselves, so if I am committed and take them out several times for many walks, then I don't see why not having a garden is a problem. It's ridiculous. To be honest, my dog got more walks when I had no garden now I take her for a couple and the rest of the times just open the door for her to pee.... then she comes in right away.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

That seems a little excessive. I know they want them adopted to good homes, but that kind of hassle is a little crazy. If my time is worth money-which it is-then with the time spent & the money they require, I could buy a $2000 dog from a reputable breeder that will only require a spay/neuter for their pet quality dogs & a restricted AKC pedigree.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

It's no different over here! I understand your frustration.

When we originally wanted a dog we approached a rescue who deal specifically in poodles.

After two home checks, and lots of chasing/calls/emails by us, we heard nothing back from them....we gave it a couple of months and then decided to get a pup (Pebbles).
We rang and told them, but mentioned we still would like another dog.

Another couple of months later (phoning/emailing etc) we still didn't hear anything, so we got another dog (Jasper).

On the website they say they are in desperate need of homes, but if they made an effort they would have two less dogs. :argh:

My rant over!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

eusty said:


> On the website they say they are in desperate need of homes, but if they made an effort they would have two less dogs. :argh:
> 
> My rant over!


You mean poodlesinneed.com ?

I was considering them too before I got Lucia, but read all their requirements and that put me off.....


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

That's them.

It wasn't the requirements, just the fact you had to chase them and they never got back to you!

We passed the home checks etc and had our eye on a couple of dogs, all they had to do was get back to us and we could have gone to get them.
We were even prepared to travel to Oxford (about 120m away) to pick one of them up.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd check into a different rescue... that would put me off.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Wild Kitten said:


> You mean poodlesinneed.com ?
> 
> I was considering them too before I got Lucia, but read all their requirements and that put me off.....


And that's why their poodles are STILL in need!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

As I understand from that website, it is 1 person that is running the operation with a help of a few volunteers... so guess that is why it is taking so long. 

They could probably do with more finances and better organization... I would offer them my help but they are quite far from me so there is not much I can do. 

I was looking for other breed rescues too but I didn't really find any ..... at least not on the internet, there are a few phone numbers listed under the KC website, but I never contacted them. I was looking in my local dogs homes, and at the end found Lucia on gumtree ..... one of those, "after careful consideration I had to take the heart breaking decision to re-home my little poodle because she is being bullied by my other dog..." ads.... I was looking for a young adult or older pup to rescue and she was 7 months old so I thought that she was perfect.....* and she is perfect.*


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think there have been cases where the fine line between rescuers and hoarders has not been discoverable, though i agree in principle with not placing a dog with just anyone.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

We encountered a rescue that wanted copies of our tax returns. I though that was a bit much.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think a lot of people in rescue are a little crazy. I promise you , no one could give a better home to a dog than my mom ! NO ONE ! And she got told , "no", twice. I could not believe it ! She has now recued her 5th Boston Terrier... so hang in there. The dogs make it worth it all.


----------

